# Router, dLan und Switch geht das?



## Poempel (16. November 2011)

So also folgende Situation: Ich möchte am TV, Blu Ray Player und AV Receiver Internet über Lan haben. Am TV habe ich bereits Internet über WLan, jedoch geht über das WLan das Streaming (Samsung AllShare) nicht ruckelfrei. 

Der Router steht eine Etage höher und ich möchte nicht (schon wieder ) Bohren. Deswegen möchte ich dLan probieren. 

Würde folgender Aufbau funktionieren?


Router--->dLan--->Switch--->TV, Blu Ray Player, AV Receiver


----------



## Diavolos (16. November 2011)

Jop so einen Aufbau habe ich bei mir auch, das funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2011)

DLan funktioniert aber auf ener Steckerleiste, oder wenn viele Geräte an einer Sicherung hängen, mehr Schlecht als Recht. Wenn ich bei mir alle Geräte anschmeiße, sinken die Übertragungsraten von 5-6 MB/sec auf 4,5 MB/sec. Wenn ich an eine Steckerleiste gehe, habe ich stolze 0,5 MB/sec . Die angepriesenen 200Mbit (oder mehr) erreicht man auch unter optimalen Bedingungen nicht mal zur Hälfte.


----------



## Diavolos (16. November 2011)

Ich habe ein DLan über 3 (!) Etagen und glaube 3 Sicherungskästen.
Router steht im 1. Stock und im Keller bekomme ich immernoch eine gute 12k Leitung von meinen ursprünglichen 32 Mbit.


----------



## Kaktus (16. November 2011)

Also 1,2 Mbit  Ich hab von MB/sec geredet, nicht von Mbit.


----------



## Poempel (16. November 2011)

Hmm das mit der Geschwindigkeit ist natürlich nicht so toll. Jedoch brauche ich auch keine hohe Geschwindigkeit, da ich 1. sowieso nur DSL Light 384 habe und 2. beim Videostreaming auch nicht über 2 MB/s komme. Also 2 MB/s sollten es schon am Ende sein. 

Hat noch jemand andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Diavolos (16. November 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Also 1,2 Mbit  Ich hab von MB/sec geredet, nicht von Mbit.


Ups hab mich wohl verlesen


----------



## cems7up (16. November 2011)

Mein dlan arbeitet auch über drei etagen und ich habe durchschnittlich 80 mbit/s im dlan cockpit von devolo! Wunderbar


----------



## Poempel (16. November 2011)

cems7up schrieb:


> Mein dlan arbeitet auch über drei etagen und ich habe durchschnittlich 80 mbit/s im dlan cockpit von devolo! Wunderbar


 
Und wenn du Dateien kopierst? Kannst du dann die Geschwindigkeit bestätigen?


----------

